# Bunny licks a lot?



## kamichu (May 13, 2009)

One of my baby bunz likes to come up to me and a few other people and start licking them. Not just one or two licks...more like...a lot. Its weird. Why does he do this? My other baby bun doesn't do it. :?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 13, 2009)

Salt on your skin? Maybe you're yummy?

My Stuart will start licking the air if I rub his butt. Don't ask me why!:biggrin2:
Enjoy your bunny kisses - not many are big on licking.


----------



## kamichu (May 13, 2009)

Oh okay! thanks i just thought it was really weird...he also licks the wall! 

Thats so funny your bun licks the air...haha XD


----------



## okiron (May 13, 2009)

Your bun is an overly affectionate one. Enjoy it


----------



## KimberlilyKC (May 14, 2009)

My bunnies, especially Coco, will occasionally lick the wall, too. They haven't done it in awhile now. I've never figured out why they would enjoy this... :?

Yeah, I'd say either it's because the people taste good (eat fruit recently?) or because he's very affectionate. Some bunnies will groom people they love. Coco often grooms my hands and face. Kiwi usually sticks to grooming my clothes, but I've read that can also be interpreted as grooming the person: I guess they think of your clothes as part of you.


----------



## Saudade (May 16, 2009)

In rabbit society to groom and to be groomed are considered the greatest honors. Two rabbits who are deeply bonded will groom each other quite frequently, the same goes for a rabbit and a human, when you are petting your rabbit they see this as a form of affection and most probably want to return the favor.
Just like with chickens, where the famous phrase 'pecking order' comes from, where certain chickens will peck the chickens below them and so on. The same applies for rabbits, there will usually be a dominant rabbit within a warren, this rabbit will be groomed by all of the other rabbits, and sometimes groom the others. This establishes order within the group.
So your rabbit licking you is a sign of great affection! Do not be worried, it's just his/her way of saying that they love you deeply (and that you also probably taste great!).
My Lucy is a constant licker, if i'm not patting her she'll be licking me and she decides when she wants to be patted and when she wants to lick.


----------



## yamaya17 (May 17, 2009)

licking is a sign of a very affectionate bunny, lucky
Question: my rabbit used to lick me and now that i'm taking him out and petting him every day he's stopped, why?


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 17, 2009)

Many young bunnies lick and then grow out of it.


----------



## swingtown (May 17, 2009)

My bunnies lick all the time. They will hop up on the couch and hop up to your face and start licking your whole face like a dog would. If you make a kissing sound with your lips, they hop right up to you and lick you.


----------



## EileenH (May 17, 2009)

My bunny also jumps up on the couch to lick my face, and same thing, if I make kissy sounds he does it faster. So cute.


----------



## Chickadee289 (May 19, 2009)

my friend's bunny does this, I think she knows we like it cause the more we squeal and giggle the more she licks. she'll lick any time you hold her up to your nose or your own kisses.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 19, 2009)

You guys are so lucky to have babies to love to give bunny kisses. My two, including my baby one, don't bunny kiss me ever


----------



## crystal (May 20, 2009)

haha there are some cute stories here... my bunnies don't lick me yet. maybe when they get to know me more they will, we'll see. but I don't think I mind if they dont haha

I think my bunny was kissing/licking our glass door the other day when she was out in the lounge room... what is going on with that? haha


----------



## Baby Juliet (May 20, 2009)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> You guys are so lucky to have babies to love to give bunny kisses. My two, including my baby one, don't bunny kiss me ever


Some will lick you if you stroke their cheeks and mouth area. Be careful because they might also bite you if they don't like it.


----------



## JenB (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey guys, my bunny Ruari likes to lick me too! Shes not neutered yet so I thought it was her way of sayin she wants to get it on!!  but if it's just affection thats cool  Sometimes she kinda gets... over enthusiastic and throws in the odd nip tho!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 12, 2009)

I've found that my current litter of Mini Rex babies will just sit next to you and lick whatever part of you they can reach.  
It's super cute, but I get a little anxious sometimes because I'm worried they'll nip  
I've never had baby bunnies lick so much! hehe. I was thinking maybe they have a lack of salt or something...but I don't know. 

Emily


----------

